# New prop for Yamaha 15 hp two stroke



## JAKE HARRIS (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey guys I am new to props and out boards but I bought a sweet 2004 Yamaha 15hp two stroke for my gheenoe high sider. Everything is great on the motor but it came with a four blade stainless prop. I have heard from multiple people and forums that a 4 blade prop will be much slower than a 3 blade especially when the boat is over powered already. Should I keep the four blade or should I buy a three blade and if I should get the three blade what pitch would be ideal. Im new to this and I don't want to buy something until I get some solid input from people that have experience with props and pitch.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Best to test out the 4B prop and see if indeed it's not a good match.
Yes, generally speaking, the 4B will slow things down a little. Couple mph at the most but could be a better hole shot for you. Give us some data, rpm's, splash line, mph, handling with a single person -vs- 2 people then we can help ya

Point being, dont buy anything at the moment. This shit is an expensive hobby


----------



## JAKE HARRIS (Mar 25, 2020)

Ive been using the four blade for a month or so now and it gets up to 24 mph with just me and some gear and handles well (this is my first outboard so I don't have anything to compare it to). When it comes to two people, I've gotten it up to 23. Everything that I've heard is that a 15 hp on a high sider should be a good 30 mph. I know the motor is in great shape and has great compression so Im thinking its due to the 4 blades or possibly the need for a jack plate.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

JAKE HARRIS said:


> Ive been using the four blade for a month or so now and it gets up to 24 mph with just me and some gear and handles well (this is my first outboard so I don't have anything to compare it to). When it comes to two people, I've gotten it up to 23. Everything that I've heard is that a 15 hp on a high sider should be a good 30 mph. I know the motor is in great shape and has great compression so Im thinking its due to the 4 blades or possibly the need for a jack plate.


 Dialing and tuning the outboard to your boat will make a huge difference! Raising my OB with the jack plate 4" results in a 10mph gain and I hit the top end on RPM's. Yes, my skiff is bigger but the same principle applies. I would play with your height and trim angle before investing in another prop.









Michael


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

I’ve gotta 2006 Yamaha 15hp on my Gheenoe NMZ with a 9 1/4 x 12 three blade and fixed jack plate.. two people loaded with gear cruises at 20-22 mph. Solo is around 28mph. I recently replaced the Yamaha prop ($126) with one off Amazon for $54.


----------

